

What Are some successful Startups which were created outside of the USA? - kingdomofshawn
https://www.quora.com/What-Are-some-successful-Startups-which-were-created-outside-of-the-USA?share=1

======
api
Skype was built by a team of Europeans in several countries. Don't remember
which country it was originally headquartered in but it was not American.

Reaching further back, ICQ (one of the first big IM companies) was Israeli.

Hetzner and OVH are extremely successful hosting and cloud businesses, but I'm
not sure if they qualify as startups or not. Hetzner is German and OVH is
French.

I'm sure there are more but those are the ones that come to mind.

